

List of algorithms requested on Wikipedia - if you know one, do your share - andreyf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Requested_articles/Applied_arts_and_sciences/Computer_science,_computing,_and_Internet?#Algorithms

======
nsrivast
Which person on earth knows the most computer science algorithms? (Let's
restrict to algorithms on Wikipedia.)

~~~
jacquesm
Just forward the request to Donald Knuth, I'm sure he'll max out the wikipedia
page length...

~~~
rw
Knuth would not be verbose. He has a penchant for elegance, terseness and
expressiveness.

~~~
jacquesm
I meant with the length of the list, not with the individual entries.

